# Sears Spyder?



## ilikebikes1 (Oct 8, 2012)

I would like to get this bike up and running, going to try to make her as orig as my pocket can make her, if/when that doesnt work I'll just add personal touches.   First pic is a pic I found on the web that claimed it is a 24 inch Sears Spyder, last three are pics of my actual bike.


----------



## Stingman (Oct 9, 2012)

I could have gotten one of these about a year ago for $80 and I'm still kicking myself for not getting it! The problem with Sears bikes is the parts can be very hard to find and are usually pricey if you can find them! The best bet with a sears is to buy a complete bike! Yours looks complete and in good shape! Should clean up well. I know they sell generic tires pretty reasonable for these. Check online there is a muscle bike collector out there named Raleigh Ron. I'd contact him for questions and parts. Have fun with it!


----------



## rd62rdstr (Oct 30, 2012)

*Shifter knob*

I have an original shifter knob in white for that bike.


----------



## chami2112 (Dec 7, 2014)

*Sears Spyder? white shifter 10 speed*

Hey rd62rdstr, 
Do you still have the white shifter for Sears Spyder 10 Speed?
Please let me know or anyone who has one I can purchase. Thanks!


----------

